# Suche Bedienpult



## plc_tippser (2 September 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Bedienpult, welches in der Größe eines Klemmkastens ist, ca. 600 breit und 400 tief und ein wenig zum Bediener geneigt ist.

Es soll kein Stehpult sein.

pt


----------



## Heinz (2 September 2005)

Hallo pltippser,
ich denke Du warst schon bei Rittal ...

Vorschlag:
nehme ein Bedienpult von Rittal und baue es geneigt an.

Achtung, wir hatte damals Lieferzeiten für das Pult von 6 WOCHEN  :!:

Aber dafür bekommt Du es nach Maß. Mit Galgen etc....

Die Kunden wollen häufig Rittal daher Rittal.


----------



## plc_tippser (2 September 2005)

Hallo Heinz,

klar war ich schon bei zig Herstellern. Meistens lassen die HP´s aber die meisten Fragen offen, sprich die haben keinen vernünftigen Onlinekatalog.

Blöd ist, dass das Pult wahrscheinlich irgendwo auf einem Schreibtisch liegt und verschoben werden kann. Noch blöder ist, das wir keine Fertigung in irgendeiner Art haben, um etwas passendes zu bauen.

Gruß, pt


----------



## Heinz (2 September 2005)

Ich würde die Anforderung zustellen und damit die Hersteller anfragen. Da Ihr keine Fertigung habt würde ich die Ausschnitte, Löcher mit anfragen.

Zu den Maßen und Fragen:
Rittal kann dir fast jedes MAß liefern, wie andere Hersteller auch.

Dass das Pult auf einem Schriebtisch verschiebbar liegt, macht die Sache nicht einfacher. Zugentlastungen etc zu finden, die noch gut aussehen ist nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## Markus (2 September 2005)

muss es so groß sein?
wenn du mal etwas vom schaltschrank wegdenkst und dir mal bei conrad, elv, reichelt... die pultgehäuse anschaust? vieleicht gibts da was?

wenn zu klein vieleicht zwei miteinander verschrauben?...


----------



## knabi (2 September 2005)

Wir haben mal ein ähnliches Pult für einen Prüfplatz zusammengestellt, aus einem Rittal- Pultaufsatz und einer Bodenplatte. Das Ganze war, glaube ich, 800mm breit, 400mm hoch und 500mm (unten) bzw. 400mm(oben) tief, die (klappbare) Vorderseite ca. 30° geneigt. Meinst Du sowas?
Da könnte ich am Montag die Infos liefern, habe leider keinen RITTAL-Katalog zu Hause  :wink:


----------



## plc_tippser (2 September 2005)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben mal ein ähnliches Pult für einen Prüfplatz zusammengestellt, aus einem Rittal- Pultaufsatz und einer Bodenplatte. Das Ganze war, glaube ich, 800mm breit, 400mm hoch und 500mm (unten) bzw. 400mm(oben) tief, die (klappbare) Vorderseite ca. 30° geneigt. Meinst Du sowas?
> Da könnte ich am Montag die Infos liefern, habe leider keinen RITTAL-Katalog zu Hause  :wink:



Diesen Pultaufsatz habe ich auch schon gesehen, wusste aber nicht, ob man das Loch Kundengerecht schließen kann.
Nähere Infos würden mich schon interssieren.

pt


----------



## knabi (5 September 2005)

So,hier mal ein Bild von dem (im Aufbau befindlichen) Pult. Dachtest Du in etwa an so etwas?


----------



## plc_tippser (5 September 2005)

Ja in etwa, nur nicht stehend sondern liegend. Was bei dir oben ist, soll bei uns vorne sein, die Einbauten nach oben ausgerichtet. Ich hatte auch schon daran gedacht, das hinzulegen, aber unten ist ja ein großes Loch, für das es keinen passenden Abschlussdeckel gibt?!


Bei Reichelt, Conrad und elv kann ich leider nur Kunststoffgehäuse finden, ansonsten währe das schon das passende gewesen.


pt


----------



## knabi (5 September 2005)

OK, dann habe ich noch einen andere Variante: Ein Pultmittelteil, oben und unten mit Abschlußplatte verschließen (gibt's auch schon fertig bei RITTAL):


----------



## plc_tippser (5 September 2005)

Hallo Knabi,

da könnte es drauf raus laufen. Ich war mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob es passende Deckel dafür gibt, aber nach deinem Beitrag scheint es diese ja zu geben. Ich bin im I-Net noch auf die Fa. Prioline gestossen. Mal sehen was die anbieten können.

Gruß pt


----------

